# Hi - Please can I ask a quick question..



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..i'm new to this site but have been trying to conceive for 3 years and have stage 3 endo which has meant the loss of one ovary. My tubes seem to be clear. I have been through 1 IVF cycle (sadly a BFN) and plan to try again in the new year. However, recently me and my DF have been discussion other possible options for the future in case IVF does not give us our miracle (Praying it will though). One of them was the possibility of host surragcy and we were wondering what the success rates were combined with IVF. Can anyone help...

Thanks and love and luck to you all xxx


----------

